# Looking to Rehome English Style Female



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

One of my hardest decisions I've ever had to make, but I need to think of what is best for her. I am looking to Rehome a European Import that I had flown in from Germany that I was eventually going to show, and then possibly breed if health clearences were past. She will be turning one on September 5th. Depending on if she gets about an inch taller, she would be Show Quality, but maybe not in the US as she is very light in color. Once reaches full maturity she should be a very light cream. She is Sweet, Sweet, Sweet, and very willing to please. She does need more training then I have given her. Right now due to unforseen circumstances in my life I don't have the amount of time for her that she deserves, and I want better for her. I have contacted the breeder in Germany and she said I have the final call in the home she goes too. Would LOVE to see her go to someone who could show her, but if not a family home would be just great. I just want to see her LOVED!! Price is negotiable

Link to her pedigree: Pedigree: Rainox Release Dreamtime Baby


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Honestly 
I would have her spayed and place her in a loving pet home.... you don't want her falling into the wrong hands and ending up in some puppymill somewhere or someone churning out rare white puppies. 

the best thing you could do for the safety of your girl would be to spay her and place her for the cost of the spay... 

just my two cents of course


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This is the second young dog in Michigan that needs to be rehomed. I'm so sorry you cant keep her, but wish you luck finding her a new home from here on the forum.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope you find a home for her. Michigan is too far for us (washington) but I wish you the best.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Pictures, please.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> Pictures, please.


there are pictures at the bottom of the original post


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This has the potential to be tragic for your girl....there are so many people looking to cash-in on light goldens... 
I fear if you let her go intact...she will be used simply to make money. Shalva's advice was excellent.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

*Recopied from your breeder website:*

First you are probably wondering why I chose the the name "Java"? I wanted the name to be meaningful so I combined my two childrens names, Jacob & Ava, to create "JAVA"! I of course have always been an animal lover, especially dogs, since I was a little girl. Instead of playing with dolls and looking at Teen magazines, I would always have my nose in some dog book studying breed after breed. My family has always told me that I should eventually get into Showing and Breeding dogs as this has always been a dream of mine. Finally after having my two children I decided I wanted to pursue my passion. In 2010 I started researching different dog breeds and going to dog shows and took an extreme interest in the English style Golden Retrievers which come from lines all over the world. After talking with several breeders overseas, looking at different websites, and studying pedigrees for several months I decided to import my first female and male. 
Rainox Release Dreamtime Baby ("Sophie") is our foundation girl of Java Goldens. Cornerfield's Bojangles ("Bo") is our foundation boy of Java Goldens. Thanks so much to Cornelia of Raynox Kennels in Germany, and Kelly and Jamie of Cornerfield Kennels in Canada for entrusting me with such beautiful and sweet tempered dogs. To them I will be forever grateful!

Sophie, the golden you are selling, was your foundation girl -- does that mean you aren't going to be breeding after all?


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> *Recopied from your breeder website:*
> 
> First you are probably wondering why I chose the the name "Java"? I wanted the name to be meaningful so I combined my two childrens names, Jacob & Ava, to create "JAVA"! I of course have always been an animal lover, especially dogs, since I was a little girl. Instead of playing with dolls and looking at Teen magazines, I would always have my nose in some dog book studying breed after breed. My family has always told me that I should eventually get into Showing and Breeding dogs as this has always been a dream of mine. Finally after having my two children I decided I wanted to pursue my passion. In 2010 I started researching different dog breeds and going to dog shows and took an extreme interest in the English style Golden Retrievers which come from lines all over the world. After talking with several breeders overseas, looking at different websites, and studying pedigrees for several months I decided to import my first female and male.
> Rainox Release Dreamtime Baby ("Sophie") is our foundation girl of Java Goldens. Cornerfield's Bojangles ("Bo") is our foundation boy of Java Goldens. Thanks so much to Cornelia of Raynox Kennels in Germany, and Kelly and Jamie of Cornerfield Kennels in Canada for entrusting me with such beautiful and sweet tempered dogs. To them I will be forever grateful!
> ...


I think Java Golden Retrievers is going to be put on hold for now, so no I would not be breeding her. There are some personal issues going on at home with my 3 yr old son who I need to focus on right now over my dogs.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> This has the potential to be tragic for your girl....there are so many people looking to cash-in on light goldens...
> I fear if you let her go intact...she will be used simply to make money. Shalva's advice was excellent.


I completely understand. If I can't find the right show home as in someone I 100% trust then she will be spayed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oops, didn't see your last post.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Would a foster home for several months/or a year be helpful at all? I hate to see your family break up and your plans put on hold. I'm in Michigan too.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually I have had several long private conversations wiht Java and at this time I think that putting the breeding plans on hold would be a wise decision. She has alot to learn and consider before she heads in that direction and starting by showing otis and getting more experience would be a good thing.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Would a foster home for several months/or a year be helpful at all? I hate to see your family break up and your plans put on hold. I'm in Michigan too.


I really appreciate your offer, but I am just not sure when I will be ready and would not want to put you in a situation where you might be stuck with her for longer than expected. I do really appreciate it though.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

Good luck in rehoming and establishing a good, reputable kennel once you feel you are ready and prepared. It's good that you are thinking over things before you jump right in there. Wouldn't want to be in this situation with a litter of puppies on the way :eyecrazy:


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank goodness for Great Parents!! My mom and dad offered to take my female and she will be staying with them on there 40 acre farm. Boy will she have the Life. I"m soo glad that I don't have to get rid of her and give up on my dream just yet. We will see how things go....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so happy it worked out where you can get her back...I too was very weary of her becoming a puppymill girl. I wish you the best with your son and current issues (I have raised four of those two legged boys); your family must come first. But I hope in the near future, you can realize your dreams, and get your girl back. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm thrilled that everything worked out for you!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

GoldenMum said:


> I am so happy it worked out where you can get her back...I too was very weary of her becoming a puppymill girl. I wish you the best with your son and current issues (I have raised four of those two legged boys); your family must come first. But I hope in the near future, you can realize your dreams, and get your girl back. My thoughts are with you!


Never would have happened. I know someone here would have given or found her a great home, even if it meant a transport. So glad the OP's parents can give her a good home! That is best best solution!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Java said:


> Thank goodness for Great Parents!! My mom and dad offered to take my female and she will be staying with them on there 40 acre farm. Boy will she have the Life. I"m soo glad that I don't have to get rid of her and give up on my dream just yet. We will see how things go....


Are these the ones with the intact Labrador??


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Are these the ones with the intact Labrador??


Oh, no he's not intact. He was fixed a long time ago. It seems her perfers males over females anyway LOL!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Java said:


> Oh, no he's not intact. He was fixed a long time ago. It seems her perfers males over females anyway LOL!!!


 I'm confused... I thought that your intact male was fighting with _another _intact male. But the Lab is neutered?? That would totally change the dynamics of that incident.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I'm confused... I thought that your intact male was fighting with _another _intact male. But the Lab is neutered?? That would totally change the dynamics of that incident.


I went back and reread that whole thread just a few minutes ago because I was a little confused about that incident too, but I didn't see anywhere that it ever said the lab was intact. Just Bo.

On another note, I am glad that you have decided to put your plans aside to take care of your family for now. Breeding is seriously hard work and I have watched some friends and forum members go through really tough situations with their breeding programs. I think you have to be absolutely sure of what you are doing and completely committed to that good and the bad before you jump into it. It sounds like Shalva has given you some great advice.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I went back and reread that whole thread just a few minutes ago because I was a little confused about that incident too, but I didn't see anywhere that it ever said the lab was intact. Just Bo.
> 
> On another note, I am glad that you have decided to put your plans aside to take care of your family for now. Breeding is seriously hard work and I have watched some friends and forum members go through really tough situations with their breeding programs. I think you have to be absolutely sure of what you are doing and completely committed to that good and the bad before you jump into it. It sounds like Shalva has given you some great advice.


No plans of breeding anytime soon.....  Showing, yes, but kids and family first!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I went back and reread that whole thread just a few minutes ago because I was a little confused about that incident too, but I didn't see anywhere that it ever said the lab was intact. Just Bo.[ /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> "My one year old intact male golden gets along fine with everyone and everything including chickens and cats, BUT has started showing signs of agression only toward other Male dogs. Today he got into a fight with my mothers male Lab (was not present when it started, so not sure who was to blame). My moms Lab now as 4 puncture holes, but seems to be doing ok. My female was outside with them when this took place, but she is no where near to being in season.
> ...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't get what we're trying to accomplish here? I re-read the thread and the first mention of intact males together was this...



> All of our intact males run and play together.


It didn't come from Java


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad you have a solution for your little gal. I hope things work out for you with your son.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Glad you have a solution for your little gal. I hope things work out for you with your son.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


 
I hope so, too. I'm glad to know that Sophie won't be with an intact male, too! Sounds like a good situation.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Java, do you still need help? I couldn't help but notice your ad on Hoobly. Did it not work out with your folks? I am in Michigan and am willing to help, maybe foster or help transport. She would have to be spayed before she came to my home though. I have an intact one year old golden, (I am waiting until he is two to neuter him) so her not being spayed would not be an option here, but I would love to help anyway I can. I really would hate to see her fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

If you are still looking for a show home...I am pretty interested. I have not been involved much in the "European" look, but have seen some pretty strong results from combining the American Show dog, with a European show (I believe Andy the golden that won sporting group at westminster was that combination.) I currently have a Canadian champion male, and my parents have a canadian champion female. My parents also have a 15 month female that was a show prospect, but is going to be spayed, because she is not going to do well in the ring. We are not sure if we are going to keep her or find a family for her. We love her so much, but would love another show dog. They do not want more than two dogs in the home (I don't live at home anymore so the intact male is separate from the females.) 

I would have a lot of questions about this girl if you are still looking for a show home. But let us know, I did see the ad posted, so just wasn't sure what the situation was.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bump... the above post sounds like a possible good outcome!


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you thought of a rescue for Golden Retrievers, in Wisconsin we have GRRoW, "Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin", you probably have something like that in Michigan, they would place her in a wonderful home, don't know if this helps or not, but it is just a suggestion.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

kdowningxc said:


> If you are still looking for a show home...I am pretty interested. I have not been involved much in the "European" look, but have seen some pretty strong results from combining the American Show dog, with a European show (I believe Andy the golden that won sporting group at westminster was that combination.) I currently have a Canadian champion male, and my parents have a canadian champion female. My parents also have a 15 month female that was a show prospect, but is going to be spayed, because she is not going to do well in the ring. We are not sure if we are going to keep her or find a family for her. We love her so much, but would love another show dog. They do not want more than two dogs in the home (I don't live at home anymore so the intact male is separate from the females.)
> 
> I would have a lot of questions about this girl if you are still looking for a show home. But let us know, I did see the ad posted, so just wasn't sure what the situation was.


I would email Java through the ad and ask her about her situation. Looks like they just put the ad on a few hours ago.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MidasMom said:


> I would email Java through the ad and ask her about her situation. Looks like they just put the ad on a few hours ago.


Can you post a link to the ad?


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!.. My Zane looks this white.. Glad your parents decided to take her.. Now you can visit her whenever you want!!..  That is awesome


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Can you post a link to the ad?


http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1822723.html


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. I guess I do not understand placing a classified ad on Hoobly to sell this girl when there have been so many here that were interested.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe it is not Java's dog?


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Almost 100% sure it is Java's dog. Its the same picture as the original post in this thread that is on hoobly. I stumbled upon the ad when a friend of mine showed me. I would love to help out, but again, she would have to be spayed to come here. It would break my heart if she fell into the wrong hands. Beautiful girl!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I see now the picture is the same.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry, but this is all starting to sound a little hinky to me.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I'm sorry, but this is all starting to sound a little hinky to me.


Agreed. I can only speak for myself, but if I was in the position where I had to rehome my dogs, I would forgo trying to sell them unaltered, have them spayed or neutered and find them a loving pet home. God knows what fate this girl might meet. I can only hope for the best.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

The ad is no longer active now. 

I hope they are able to find her a good home. She is beautiful & deserves the best.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

kdowningxc said:


> If you are still looking for a show home...I am pretty interested. I have not been involved much in the "European" look, but have seen some pretty strong results from combining the American Show dog, with a European show (I believe Andy the golden that won sporting group at westminster was that combination.) I currently have a Canadian champion male, and my parents have a canadian champion female. My parents also have a 15 month female that was a show prospect, but is going to be spayed, because she is not going to do well in the ring. We are not sure if we are going to keep her or find a family for her. We love her so much, but would love another show dog. They do not want more than two dogs in the home (I don't live at home anymore so the intact male is separate from the females.)
> 
> I would have a lot of questions about this girl if you are still looking for a show home. But let us know, I did see the ad posted, so just wasn't sure what the situation was.


Andy's (Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel) sire Madisons Stack the Deck was approximately 1/2 American and 1/2 English. Andy looks like he was linebred on Goldwing True Bear (an American dog and son of Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear).


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the OP's own "breeder" website, perhaps more could be learned - it is a weird situation, for sure.

Java Golden Retrievers - Home



DNL2448 said:


> I'm sorry, but this is all starting to sound a little hinky to me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> This is the OP's own "breeder" website, perhaps more could be learned - it is a weird situation, for sure.
> 
> Java Golden Retrievers - Home


 
The website is essentially a "dream". She's not bred a litter, those dogs are not all cleared yet (they aren't old enough), they don't have CERF exams yearly, etc etc. This is what she _should_ do, and hopefully _would _do if she were to undertake a breeding... Some changes were made to the site, but it still containe embellisments. 
Several breeders were attempting to help her, and corresponded with her privately. The thread was started about the dog being aggressive, and then about rehoming the bitch. Offers of help re: the bitch were made, and now she's for sale on Hoobly?

I don't get it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It all seems a bit strange, hopefully everything is on the up and up... and the English girl finds a good home.....

This thread made me think of it, but what are people paying for dogs that they import?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> It all seems a bit strange, hopefully everything is on the up and up... and the English girl finds a good home.....
> 
> This thread made me think of it, but what are people paying for dogs that they import?


 
I hope so, too. I thought that she was going to be at the mother's farm. I hope that she is only rehomed (sold) as spayed.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> It all seems a bit strange, hopefully everything is on the up and up... and the English girl finds a good home.....
> 
> This thread made me think of it, but what are people paying for dogs that they import?


Sallys the prices of imported dogs is not that much more than dogs bred here if you don't figure the exchange rate... so in the UK about a thousand pounds our puppy from portugal was 1200 euros as I recall so pricing of pups is inline with what you pay here.... Where you end up having a problem is with the exchange rate and the strength of the dollar. The Euro has gone down but it is still not good 1 Euro is 1.45 US, 1 pound is 1.88 US so thats where it gets expensive.... 
then shipping expenses... so by the time you are done you are in the $2500 range depending.... 

I hpe that makes sense


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Small children, 2 dogs, dog shows, and try to become a breeder all at the same time? It is just too much for most people. I would not be able to any of them right.
If I had a golden with breeding potential I would not want to spay her. Is it so bad if she wants someone else to be able to breed her in the future? Or the fact of her size is a handicap? 
I am just curious.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Usha Maceio Brazil said:


> Small children, 2 dogs, dog shows, and try to become a breeder all at the same time? It is just too much for most people. I would not be able to any of them right.
> If I had a golden with breeding potential I would not want to spay her. Is it so bad if she wants someone else to be able to breed her in the future? Or the fact of her size is a handicap?
> I am just curious.


 
Selling a dog on Hoobly is not likely to find someone who would do all that should be done before breeding, but rather someone who would be all about breeding for the money. Here, the "rare white", "British Creme" thing is rampant. She's more likely to become a puppy factory.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Pointgold. Sometimes we just think of the bright side, an amazing breeder taking this supposedly almost perfect dog in, then reality checks in, and one realizes awesome breeders just do not go on classifieds looking for a dog!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Usha Maceio Brazil said:


> Thanks Pointgold. Sometimes we just think of the bright side, an amazing breeder taking this supposedly almost perfect dog in, then reality checks in, and one realizes awesome breeders just do not go on classifieds looking for a dog!


 
Also remember, we rarely see the best of the European dogs coming into the US unless they are truly reputable and established on both ends. Breeders in Europe (and I am not referring to the respected and reputable ones) have discovered a little gold mine in sending very light colored dogs to the US to those who market them as "rare", "English cremes" (although Polish, Russian, German, Czech, etc). and the quality is very often marginal and the genetic health histories sketchy, at best.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

OK!!!! Everyone can just CALM down!! I put Sophie on Hoobly in the beginning but have NOT placed her. I had plenty of chances to place her in a pet home as she would have been spayed first. I actually did have two reputable breeders contact me too from putting her on Hoobly. I'm not Stupid, as some of you may think. I know all about the ppl who claim they have the "RARE" white golden, or the light creame, or "ULTRA" White. She is staying with me at my moms so nothing is going to happen to her. PLEASE STOP JUDGING ME!!!!! I came to the forum in the beginning for help, but so far I don't think it was worth it. It doesn't matter what you do or say. Your Wrong. Yes I am new at this, Yes I have a lot to learn. But EVERYONE started out where I was at one time. I think some of you need to remember that!!!
FYI...She's not on Hoobly anymore, and I didn't even respond to the last 10 messages I got.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not judging you, I think it was the timing of each step. Sorry if it was misunderstood. I mean, look at it from where I sit. You post your thread here, then tell everyone she is going to your parents, THEN she just appears on Hoobly (she may have been on there prior to you starting the thread, but the person who posted that info in this thread, said it just popped up.) That's when things didn't add up. 

I am glad you have it all worked out and that she has a good home.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The well being of the dog is the priority. And for those who have tried to help you, seeing that she'd been advertised on Hoobly, after you'd come here and posted that she was with your Mom's, gave everyone reason to be concerned.
NO one said you were stupid, and EVERYone has been concerned.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> The well being of the dog is the priority. And for those who have tried to help you, seeing that she'd been advertised on Hoobly, after you'd come here's posted that she was with your Mom's, gave everyone reason to be concerned.
> NO one said you were stupid, and EVERYone has been concerned.


She is at my moms. She's not going anywhere. She will be moving back in with me in our new home in a year. Bo has gotten his x-rays and am waiting on results from OFA. Sophie is not one yr. yet so she can't get her prelims yet. I am waiting until Sophie is one also so both dogs can get CERFS and Heart checks at the same time. I am a responsbile dog owner. There health and well being is first and foremost.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Whew! Glad to hear! If your mom's is a safe place to be, I am so happy to hear this! I was one of the worried ones! Forums can sometimes be hard, because the members don't always get ALL the information, and sometimes we have to wait to hear more -- if we are lucky. That waiting can lead to speculation and fears for what matters most -- the Golden(s). 

Good luck! I hope everything works out for you, your family & your dogs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

So glad to hear that Sophie is safe.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Great to have an update. Many people try to read between the lines, the problem is that they are putting THEIR own words in there rather than waiting for more information hence leading to emotions and imaginations running rampant.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Great to have an update. Many people try to read between the lines, the problem is that they are putting THEIR own words in there rather than waiting for more information hence leading to emotions and imaginations running rampant.


 
Really? No one was trying to read between the lines. Rather, we were taking what was presented. 2 young dogs, to be shown and eventually bred. All of a sudden one is being rehomed, and the other is exhibiting aggression. Then the bitch is going to stay at Grandma's. YEA! THEN, she's advertised on Hoobly. Period. Didn't look promising. Everyone was most concerned about what was going to happen to the bitch - Hoobly isn't exactly crawling with reputable breeders looking for their next BIS dog. 
We were understandably concerned about what would happen to her. Imaginations weren't running rampant at all - I think most of us know that Hoobly wouldn't be the first choice as far as finding a great home...

I hope it all works out for the dogs.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Java said:


> OK!!!! Everyone can just CALM down!! I put Sophie on Hoobly in the beginning but have NOT placed her. I had plenty of chances to place her in a pet home as she would have been spayed first. I actually did have two reputable breeders contact me too from putting her on Hoobly. I'm not Stupid, as some of you may think. I know all about the ppl who claim they have the "RARE" white golden, or the light creame, or "ULTRA" White. She is staying with me at my moms so nothing is going to happen to her. PLEASE STOP JUDGING ME!!!!! I came to the forum in the beginning for help, but so far I don't think it was worth it. It doesn't matter what you do or say. Your Wrong. Yes I am new at this, Yes I have a lot to learn. But EVERYONE started out where I was at one time. I think some of you need to remember that!!!
> FYI...She's not on Hoobly anymore, and I didn't even respond to the last 10 messages I got.


Again,,, thanks for the update. Don't listen to those on here who tried to put words into your actions without further information. You do what you have to do and don't give another thought to what people tend to over-embellish on.


----------

